# Now for a real weatherman, Punxsutawney Phil



## Nick (Feb 2, 2013)

He doesnt see his shadow, so I guess it's officially over? 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...4e6e620-6c9c-11e2-bd36-c0fe61a205f6_blog.html



> At 7:25 a.m.Saturday, amidst overcast skies, and frigid temperatures hovering around 8 degrees, Groundhog Phil failed to see his shadow in the small town of Punxsutawney, Pa.
> According to folklore, no shadow for Phil means “there will be an early spring.” Had Phil seen his shadow, it would have meant six more weeks of winter.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2013)

Should be able to get Vcunning from the board to give an actual Punxsutawney Phil TR as he was actually there this AM to not only see the spectacle live but also celebrate his 50th b-day today


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2013)

Screw PP 

OVER ?? OVER. You say??   

 it ain't over till the Germans get outta Pearl Harbour :-D

 signed 
Blutarsky


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2013)

No need to fear an early spring as his predictions are off, as a matter of fact: "Of these 115 predictions on record so far, Punxsutawney Phil has predicted an "early spring" 16 times (13%). As to his accuracy, according to the StormFax Weather Almanac and records kept since 1887, Phil's predictions have been correct 39% of the time." 


In all fairness to Phil, how could he be accurate, "Punxsutawney Phil fans say that there is only one Phil (all the other groundhog weathermen are imposters), and that he has made weather prognostications for over 123 years as of 2013" Which is bad enough, but he also has a mate,  Phyllis. I could imagine the conversations there. Phil, where you going, it's cold outside, at your age you'll catch pneumonia and die, get back in here!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2013)

I trust Phil about as much as I trust NOAA's long-range models.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 15, 2013)

*The Groundhog blew it *

http://www.weather.com/video/groundhog-blew-the-forecast-35655


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 15, 2013)

We may have a decent chance at continuing winter a bit more even next week and weekend.  It doesn't look entirely over just yet.  Fingers crossed because I need to get out a few more times.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> We may have a decent chance at continuing winter a bit more even next week and weekend.  It doesn't look entirely over just yet.  Fingers crossed because I need to get out a few more times.



You going to the Bush next weekend. What think snow storm cuming for Bush before ski trip please say yes I know your great forecasting predictions? Hope to ski or make turns with you you Mr. Winn accurately forecaster from snowforecast.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> *We may have a decent chance at continuing winter a bit more even next week and weekend.*  It doesn't look entirely over just yet.  Fingers crossed because I need to get out a few more times.



And at least the weekend after that if you believe the long-range stuff.  Cold until April (at least in theory).


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> And at least the weekend after that if you believe the long-range stuff.  Cold until April (at least in theory).



I like this.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2013)

Story on the news this morning that someone is actually thinking of sueing the groundhog because his prediction was wrong.  Some major complaining going on about the weather this March.  Some people definately have too much time on their hands.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2013)

If you want a guarantee that March will not have snow then move out of the northeast...please.

Of course, I still reserve the right to complain when the HHH weather hits us in July. :wink:


----------

